# 1st musky



## rednek

my first ever musky. i caught it out of tonka. i know it isnt huge by any means but im proud of it.


----------



## SODSUCKER

Good for you *******, 
were you targeting muskies or was it just a fluke?


----------



## njsimonson

Better than catching a 52 incher and never being able to eclipse it in your muskie fishing trips for the rest of your life!

Congrats. My brother caught a 43 last year and is now hopelessly addicted. We're headed out after 'skis tonight.


----------



## canadianmoose

glad to see you got your first, im still chasing mine, got a few decent pike last weekend. was just about to head out muskie fishing but it has started to pour down rain so i better hold off i guess LOL

looks like it could be a hybrid muskie?


----------



## SODSUCKER

nj
I was fishing Big Detroit last Tues. afternoon/evening didn't see anything not even a northern. Hve you finally succeeded in cleaning out the lake. Or maybe I just didn't smell bad enough.


----------



## rednek

SODSUCKER


> were you targeting muskies or was it just a fluke?


yea, me and my dad were goin after them. mostly pike but musky was a hope. we saw some guys usin spinner baits a while back and were doin good on pike, so we decided to try usin them. the cool thing was i was castin above some weeds and saw what looked like a stick and didnt think much of it but when the spinner bait came near it it tore off at it 100mph. i harldly had time to react. :lol:


----------



## nate_dogg

Congrats.

Those are definately a blast when they look like logs, and then you see them move. Very exciting.


----------



## njsimonson

Chompers has this new Garlic-scented underarm deodorant. You gotta try it.

The ski in the picture looks pure to me. Note the pointy fins.


----------



## SODSUCKER

Where can this new deoderant be had. Or did you buy it all up?


----------



## Southwest Fisher

I got my first ever Muskie at Camp Ripley two weeks ago, completely by accident, but it makes Rednek feel better about his I bet!


----------



## rednek

hey a fish is still a fish. 8) . but we will get our 20lb+ musky


----------



## schultz345

my first one was about 3 pounds, it was a tiger muskie and i caught it off the holiday inn dock on a daredevil on Big DL when i was about 12 years old.

Be happy with the small ones cuz if you latch on to a 50in+ then you wont have the same ambition to chase them


----------



## njsimonson

Word is a 61" ski was C&R'd on Big DL last week. Got it from the manager at the 59-6 BP tackle shop near Dunton Locks, when I talked with him on Saturday.


----------



## schultz345

holy hell that is nuts. my buddy had a 45-50 incher on opening day but it snapped his line by the boat. I was at long bridge that night and a guy said he C&R'd a 56 incher on opener.

ill be there thursday night and friday fishing


----------



## njsimonson

Got my first muskie of the year, about 29 inches, on the south shore of Big Detroit on a 7" Muskie Killer bucktail in pink and black. My brother picked up an 18 incher the next day on a perch-colored 9" bucktail near the bluff.

Sounded like a fun night down your way Schultz.


----------



## schultz345

hah my dad had a big party this last saturday, is that what your talking about?


----------



## huskymusky

my first musky was a 42" 20 lbs. caught on salt fork lake in southeastern ohio...


----------



## WAVEWALKER2006

THE FIRST MUSKIE IS THE BEST. YOU NEVER FORGET.


----------

